# Looking for some new friends!



## els1989

Hi, I split up with my OH a few weeks ago and when we were together he never really let me speak to anyone. So now we have separated, I have decided to get out there and try to find some new friends!

A little bit about myself....my name is Eleanor but you can call me Els or Elle, I am 23 and mum to a gorgeous little 19 month old called Lilly. I work part time and try to take Lilly to as many groups as possible when I'm not at work.

If anyone would like a chat then feel free to message me, as I say, just looking to make some new friends xx


----------



## whatwillbe

Hi an welcome, you sound like your doing really well on your own, I don't get on here as much now as baby's keeping me busy lol but there's some nice single mommys here :flower:


----------



## Shezza84uk

Hi Elle welcome I'm always around as I'm on mat leave until September, good on you for rebuilding your life and social circles you are doing great so far just have to keep going xx


----------



## Becky61

Hi
My names Becky, im 22 years old with a 4 week old baby boy, and i too am very much single.
You sound like your doing great, put yourself out there and meet new people, now that you have no one to stop you doing the things you want.
All the best
X


----------



## fairydust87

Hey. Ive got a little boy called Noah whos 8 months. What part of the UK are you from? x


----------



## els1989

Hi, I'm from Kent. What about you? X


----------



## tallybee

:wave:

My kids are a little older and both at primary school now! But yeah I would go to mum n baby groups to try and meet other mums, I found some really boring but others were good.

xx


----------



## KayBea

hiii, im katie, 23 & LO has just turned 2yrs old

baby groups are a good way to meet new people, have you looked on metmums for local mummies? xxx


----------



## els1989

No I hadn't heard of netmums, I'll have a look. I live in a quite snobby area where most people have babies in their mid to late 30s so I find it difficult for them to let someone like me in! Xx


----------



## KayBea

netmums also has a list of local baby groups etc. if most in your area have babies at 30 yrs then if you have a sure start centre near by you may find the children will be with childminders etc.

there are some nice people on there :) xx


----------



## 1st_time_mum

Hi im Kirsty im also from Kent and im 20 with an 8 month old little boy 
My boyfriend split with me a few days ago so would be good to talk to others going through the same


----------

